# MBBBS IN CHINA AT YICHUN SCHOOL OF MEDICINE



## HOPE CONSULTANTS

*HOPE Consultants [HOME] *
*HOPE Consultants [2006 Batch]*
http://www.ycu.jx.cn/english 
DEAR FRIENDS, 
THE BEST MEDICAL SCHOOL IN CHINA FOR INDIAN STUDENTS IS *YICHUN SCHOOL OF MEDICINE, YICHUN UNIVERSITY*. HERE INDIAN STUDENTS ARE TAUGHT COMPLETELY IN ENGLISH MEDIUM, WTIH CURRICULUM PRESCRIBED BY MEDICAL COUNCIL OF INDIA, BY INDIAN TEACHERS AND WITH INDIAN BOOKS. THE SCHOOL PREPARES STUDENTS WELL SO THAT THEY CAN EASILY PASS THROGH MCI SCREENING TEST, USMLE , PLAB AND OTHER EXAMS. ALL OF YOU ARE AWARE THAT MEDICAL COUNCIL OF INDIA DOESN'T RECOGNIZE CHINESE MEDICAL UNIVERSITIES. SO, AN INDIAN NATIONAL CAN PRACTICE IN INDIA ONLY AFTER PASSING THE SCREENING TEST CONDUCTED BY NATIONAL BOARD OF EXAMINATION. SO ITS VERY VITAL FOR THE COLLEGE TO HAVE INDIAN SYLLABUS AND INDIAN TEACHER WITHOUT WHICH YOU CAN'T EVEN DREAM TO PASS THE SCREEING TEST. YICHUN SCHOOL OF MEDICINE CATERS TO THESE NEEDS OF INDIAN STUDETS WELL. IN ADDITION TO IT THE CITY HAS EXCELLENT WEATHER WITH SPRING ALL THE YEAR ROUND. THE COLLEGE HAS SEPARATE INDIAN MESS WITH SEPARATE PROVISION FOR VEGETARIANS AND SEPARATE HOSTEL FOR BOYS AND GIRLS. THE TUITION FEE IS JUST 67500 RS. PER YEAR AND HOSTEL AND MESS FEE 22500 RS. PER YEAR. 
AS FAR AS THE BOGUS CLAIM BY AGENTS ARE CONCERNED, YOU CAN EASILY VERIFY FROM CHINESE EMBASSY WEBSITE, AT DELHI ABOUT TOP TEN MEDICAL COLLEGES IN CHINA BY LOGGING ON TO http://www.chinaembassy.org.in/eng/jy/cglx/yixueyuan/t240568.htm 
WHERE YOU WONT FIND ANY OF THE COLLEGES BEING PROMOTED IN INDIA. SO PLEASE DONT GO AFTER RANKS, AS THE TOP TEN COLLEGES FROM CHINA DON'T ADMIT STUDENT THROUGH AGENTS. AND THERE IS NO DIRECT ADMISSSION SYSTEM. ONLY MERITORIOUS STUDENTS GET ADMISSION THERE. 
AS FAR AS PRESENT HICCUPS REGARDING DELHI HIGH COURT IS CONCERNED, IT'S JUST SHORT LIVED. ONE HAS TO LOOK IMC ACT AMENDED IN 2001 BY LOGGING ON TO imc HERE IT IS CLEARLY STATED THAT NONE OF THE COLLEGES OF IMC ACT SCHEDULE 3 PART II WILL BE RECOGNIZED BY MCI AFTER THE DATE SPECIFIED BY CENTRAL GOVERNMENT. AND IN THIS PLACE SECTION 13 (4A AND 4B) WILL BE EFFECTIVE. WHICH MEANS INDIAN NATIONALS CAN GO TO ANY MEDICAL COLLEGE ABROAD AND AFTER OBTAINING THE MEDICAL QUALIFICATION WHICH IS A RECOGNIZED QUALIFICATION IN THAT COUNRY, THEY CAN APPEAR FOR SCREENING TEST, AND CLEARING WHICH, ONE WILL BE ENTITLED FOR REGISTRATION. IT FURTHER ADDS THAT RECOGNITION WILL BE ON INDIVIDUAL BASIS AND NOT ON INSTITUTIONAL BASIS. 
MOREOVER Honbl. Andhara High court in WPMP no. 17221 of 2006 in Writ Petition no. 13832 of 2006, in an interim order DATED 11-JULY-2006, has stayed on the MCI's new form for eligibility certificate, and directed MCI to follow section 13(4B) of IMC act 1956. So all the fears about china was just short lived. 

FOR DETAILS YOU CAN LOG ON TO HOPE Consultants [HOME] , http://www.ycu.jx.cn/english OR EMAIL TO [email protected] or call to 09334972529 or 0612-2322233, 09893137508, 0755-4009999


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Thanks for providing the information. But, do MCI approve all the Medical degree given by the Medical Universities in China? 
It will be useful if the details of the China colleges that are actually approved by the Medical Council of India.


----------

